#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  زهراااء علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



اليوم معنا عضوة جميلة نشيطة و محبوبة

عضوة خفيفة الظل تتنقل بين قاعات المنتدي بكل حماس

اليومن ضيفتنا علي كرسي التعارف

زهرااااااء 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك زهرااااء معنا في الكرسي

يا جماعة زهراء من اليوم هنا لترد علي أسئلتكم لكن رفقاً بها البنت مخضوضة  :: 

من حقك زهراء الا تجيبي علي اي سؤال تريه غير مناسب لك

و هذا في حدود 1% من مجمل الاسئلة ههههههههههههه

يلا بقي عايزين أحلي واجب مع زهراااااء 

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

نبدأ الأسئلة علي بركة الله 

كالمعتاد سؤالي التقليدي يا ريت تعرفينا بزهراء الي احنا مش نعرفها

ما هي أولوياتك في الحياة؟؟

حلم طالما راودك؟؟؟

مبدأ تؤمني به..فما هو؟؟؟

يلا بقي مش هسأل كتير و اترك البقية للأعضاء

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

ونعم الاختيار يابوووووووكى
وقعتى يازوزووووووووووووووووووووووو
انا هسمى عليكى متخافيش
هجهز الخمسين سؤال وجايه جرررررررررررررررررى

تسلم ايدك بوكى
موضوع مميز دائما مع ضيفه غاليه وعزيزة وعليها طارررررررررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حمادو

مين؟
فين؟
زهرااااااااااااااء
والله اختيار موفق جدا جدا جدا يا بوكى...

اولا انا جاى اسلم بس ماتقلقيش...
بس ليا سؤال كنت عايز اسأله ليكي من فترة...
اخبار العراق ايه؟؟وانتى فين من الضرب دا كله؟

جاى ليكي تانى بس كنت بادحرج السلام بس في الاول

----------


## ندى الايام

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والله بالقمرات
وزتى حببتى عندنا يا مرحباااااااااااااااااا
منوره الكرسى يا جميل رجعالك ب 500 سؤال 
ميرسى يا بوكى على الاختيار الجميل
وفاصل ونواصل

----------


## نشــــوى

*اهلا يا زهراء فعلا انا سعيدة ان انتى موجودة النهاردة على الكرسي
اولا لان انا احب اتعرف على اعضاء المنتدى  بحكم ان انا عضو جديد بينكم 
وفكرة كرسي التعارف هتساعدنى على التعرف عليكم 
هحضر لك كام سؤال كده وارجع لك*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا زهراء منورة الكرسي
وبوكي متوصية بيكي على الاخر وجايبالك كرسي شيك جدا  :Girl (13):   :Girl (13): 
ترحيب بجلوسك العزيز على الكرسي
وان شاء الله فيه عودة مرة تانية علشان نتعرف بزهراء  :M (32):

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

هلا هلا هلا...زوزووووووووووووووووو...

منورة الكرسي يا زوزا...يا سلام عليكي يا ريهام....بتنشني صح..  

زوزتي...انتي عارفاني...هسألك أسئلة بسيطة خالص خالص خالص...و لا هتفنكري و لا أييييييييييييييييييييي حاجة...  
بس أحضرهملك...  

تسجيل حضوووور و راجعالك إن شاء الله يا قمر....


تحياتي....

*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ياعينى يا زوزو خلاااااااااااص وقعتى

يلا اهو فرصة لينا هههههههههه

انا لقيت كل الناس عمالة تمسى عليكى وهترجعلك فقولت الحق انا كمان امسى واشوف بقى ايه ممكن اسالهولك

مع انى مش محتاجة للاسئلة لانى حساكى كتاب مفتوح ما شا ءالله 

بس اكيد لازم امخمخ واشوف شوية اسئلة كده كتير واجيلك 

والله يعينك وياجماعة ارفقوا بزوزو شوية لانها ميتة من الخوف والرعب ومكنتش بتعرف نام فارحموا البنت شوية ههههههه

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
ايه كله ده الجميع نويلك
عموما فرصه سعيده ان شاء الله
وباذن الله يكون كرسي مريح واسئلته زيه
متخفيش فقط سمي باسم الله وتشجعي
بصي مذاكرتك في راسك وقلمك معاكي وسكينتك في جيبك اللي يقولك كلمه قطعيه
ان شاء الله هشوف الاخوه هيسئلو في ايه والفاضل متخفيش هسئلو انا
وربنا معك بس متنسيش ها كل حاجه معك

----------


## ريـم

ممم .. دي أول مرة أشارك في موضوع عضو على كرسي التعارف (حظك بقى يا زهراااااء!!) 

أسألتي؟ 
يا رب ماتكونش مكررة .. 
هما 3 على العموم .. الرقم الوسط .. انتي عارفاني ..

1) لغتك بتمثلك ايه في حياتك؟
2)مين الإنسان إللي ممكن تقدميله روحك و حياتك؟
3)ايه هو الشيء إللي ممكن تشوفيه و تبتسمي من كل قلبك؟

و شكراااااااا
و تحياتي .. 
و يا رب ماتكونش أسألتي صعبة .. متهيأليش إنها صعبة على أي حال .. 
خلاص أوكى، في انتظار الرد .. 
تحياتي ..

----------


## زهــــراء

اختي الصغيورة الجميلة ..ريم جهاد ..
نورتِ ياريما اهلا حبيبتي ..

ممم .. دي أول مرة أشارك في موضوع عضو على كرسي التعارف (حظك بقى يا زهراااااء!!) 

 :Girl (26):  :Girl (26): لا حقيقي انا حظي في السما انك تشرفي الكرسي اول مرة حقيقي سعيدة بكِ ياريما الغالية ..

أسألتي؟ 
يا رب ماتكونش مكررة .. 
هما 3 على العموم .. الرقم الوسط .. انتي عارفاني ..
هههههههههههههههه انتِ عسل والله ياريما ماشي ياستي اتطمني لامكرر ولايحزنون ..

1) لغتك بتمثلك ايه في حياتك؟
اممم لو كنتِ تقصدي اللغة كلغة عربية فلاتتصوري ماذا تعني لي اللغة العربية بلهجاتها المتعددة والله ياريم غير طبيعي حبي لها.. بحبها جدا بتمثل لي حاجات كثيرة بتمثل لي الحضارة ..التاريخ ..اطهر كتاب عالارض ..اجمل لغة عرفها البشر ..فيها حس رهيب وجمال فظيع اللغة العربية بشوفها ساحرة بمعانيها بتحسي حروفها لها صدى بتعزف لما بتكتبيها بصدق اللغة العربية تعني لي شخصيتي اللي بعتز بها بتعني لي موسيقى جميلة وساعات كثيرة بكون لما بحب اكتب جملة او بيت شعري او حاجة بكون مش عارفة القاعدة مظبوط من حيث تحريك الكلام وعلاماته لكن بحس ان حبي للغة دي دائما واحساسي بيها بيدلني للوضع الصح في الجملة دي وكمان حلم من احلامي ياريما مع ان ممكن ناس تشوفه مجرد وهم مش هيتحقق لكن انا عندي امل في الحلم ده انا نفسي ابقى اوصل لدرجة او منصب من خلاله استطيع نشر عذوبة هذه اللغة للعالم اجمع نفسي هم يترجموا كلامهم للعربي مش احنا نترجم لغة بجمال اللغة العربية للغاتهم ..بالتالي بنظري انا بحس ان الشخص اللي معرفش اللغة العربية يبقى معرفش طعم الاصالة والعذوبة الحقيقية ..
معلش رغيت كتير بس لما يتعلق الامر باللغة العربية بنسى نفسي بجد  :Girl (26): 

2)مين الإنسان إللي ممكن تقدميله روحك و حياتك؟

لا دول كتير ياريم مش حد معين علشان بجد فيه ناس كثيرة تستاهل روحي وحياتي كلها وده جد مش هزار يعني اكتر ناس انا شايفة انهم كده هم والدتي ربنا يخليها يارب واصدقائي المقربين دول اقدملهم روحي بدون ادنى تردد ..

3)ايه هو الشيء إللي ممكن تشوفيه و تبتسمي من كل قلبك؟

عدة اشياء لكن اكتر حاجة بشوفها وببقى حقيقي قلبي بيبتسم هم الورد لاني بعشقه جدا وضحكة طفل جميل واصدقائي اللي بحبهم دي اكتر حاجات بتخليني ابتسم من قلبي 

و شكراااااااا
و تحياتي .. 
و يا رب ماتكونش أسألتي صعبة .. متهيأليش إنها صعبة على أي حال .. 
خلاص أوكى، في انتظار الرد .. 
تحياتي ..

حبيبتي الغالية ريم ...سعيدة جدا بمرورك المشرّف ياقمر ..
وسعدت اكثر بأسئلتك الجميلة مثلك حبيبتي ..
اتمنى اكون جاوبتك باللي كنتِ عايزة تعرفيه ..
ادامكِ الله اختي ورسم على وجهك ابتسامة الحياة ..
خالص حبي وتقديري :Girl (25): ..

----------


## boukybouky

و من الآن زهرااااء هنعتقها و نرحمها من أسئلتنا اللي هريتها ههههههههه

بجد الف شكر لك يا زوزو علي ردودك الجميلة و حضورك الرائع 

سعدنا بتواجدك معنا علي كرسي التعارف و معلش تعبناكِ

و بعد لحظات نعرف ضيفنا الجديد علي الكرسي

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

الغالية بوكاية الجميلة ..بوكى بوكى ..

اشكرك جزيلا على استضافتي عالكرسي الجميل وعلى كلامك ربنا يكرمك ..
وبتوجه بالشكر لجميع اخوتي الاعضاء شكرا لكم لمتابعتكم واسئلتكم اللي استمتعت بالاجابة عليها عليها جدا مش كلها بقى   :Girl (9): ههههههههههههههه
حقيقي انا سعيدة في الجو العائلي الجميل ده واتمنى يفضل المنتدى ده مجمع احلى ناس بجد ..
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا ويسعدكم في الدنيا والاخرة واكيد هنا كلنا بنلقتي عالكلمة الحلوة واللمة الجميلة ...
شكرا للجميع منتدى و مشرفين واعضاء وزوار ربنا يبارك فيكم ولعلنا دوما نلتقي لنرتقي ..
اترككم على امل اللقاء القريب وان لم يكن على ارض الواقع فعله يكون في جنان الخلد ان شاء الله :Girl (27):  ..
خالص حبي وتقديري للجميع ومبروك للعضو اللي هيجي على كرسي الارهاب والكباب ده هههههههههههههه :Girl (10): ..
 وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين مقدما بحلول شهر رمضان الكريم اعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات :Girl (29):  ..
دمتم في رعاية الرحمن  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## ريـم

ممكن مداخلة أخيرة صغيرة؟
أنا سعيدة جداً بردك يا زهرااااااء.. 
أنا كمان اللغة العربية عشقي الأول و الأخير .. 
بحب اللغات عموماً .. لأنها زي ما قلتي جزء من شخصيات الناس و تراث الشعوب ..
متهيألي أي حد ممكن يقدم روحه لوالدته .. هو في أحلى و أطيب و أجمل منهم في دنيتنا ؟
طيب خلاص ماشي .. 
أنا سعيدة جداً بالفرصة دي .. 
و تحياتييييييي

----------

